# Edition 38 - 4/5/6 sept.



## *MAGIC*

Whos going??

www.edition38.com

I have a trade stand so pop over and say hi.

Robbie


----------



## Detail My Ride

I shall be there, either Friday or Saturday, possibly even both. :thumb:


----------



## samurl

ill be there in the mk2 friday mid afternoon through sunday, lets hope for better weather this time on the sunday, unlike last year lol


----------



## k10lbe

i'll be there fri sat and sun, ill pop over and say hi !

dont suppose your doing any live displays?


----------



## Prism Detailing

Ill be there with the Deutschconnection guys  So ill try and say hi


----------



## badly_dubbed

See you nutters there! Unfortunatly won't have the ibiza though


----------



## Dodo Factory

We'll be there, Robbie... trade stand, naturellement!


----------



## Detail My Ride

Robbie,

If you bring your quad, might we actually have a go this time?


----------



## *MAGIC*

k10lbe said:


> i'll be there fri sat and sun, ill pop over and say hi !
> 
> dont suppose your doing any live displays?


Yes will be mate :thumb:


----------



## *MAGIC*

Gaz W said:


> Robbie,
> 
> If you bring your quad, might we actually have a go this time?


Probably wont be bringing it mate as ill have the genny and products on board :wall:


----------



## RandomlySet

I'll be there as always.... will probably get there early friday again....


----------



## *MAGIC*

Elite car care will also be trading there both days.


----------



## RandomlySet

may pop over to them if I haven't spent up at the Dodo Juice stand..... 

Dom/PJ, will you be accepting card or will I have to bring enough cash?


----------



## k10lbe

Valet Magic said:


> Yes will be mate :thumb:


Jolly good don't suppose you fancy showing me how to machine polish lol, wanting one but Im new to it all and don't know anyone with one, wud be very greatful and a beer donated


----------



## *MAGIC*

k10lbe said:


> Jolly good don't suppose you fancy showing me how to machine polish lol, wanting one but Im new to it all and don't know anyone with one, wud be very greatful and a beer donated


Ill see what i can do with the car coming mate :thumb:


----------



## k10lbe

Cheers Robbie


----------



## Dodo Factory

-Mat- said:


> may pop over to them if I haven't spent up at the Dodo Juice stand.....
> 
> Dom/PJ, will you be accepting card or will I have to bring enough cash?


We have card facilities, assuming there is enough mobile phone reception at the venue


----------



## Elliott19864

I will be there Saturday, heading down to Traxs Sunday. I guess I will bring my wallet then


----------



## EastUpperGooner

Are any of you traders doing trax?


----------



## RandomlySet

Dodo Factory said:


> We have card facilities, assuming there is enough mobile phone reception at the venue


Good good, save carrying a couple hundred quid on me


----------



## *MAGIC*

Anyone else?


----------



## RandomlySet

do we get special discount if we mention DW on the day


----------



## *MAGIC*

Not long now.

Robbie


----------



## k10lbe

aye the count down begins, no work for me till monday better get the polo sorted i reckon, needs a full valet and window motor and regulator fitting


----------



## alexf

love edition - be nice to take the mk1 this year again but got too much other stuff on cards :car:


----------



## davidrogers190

how much are tickets? Or are they sold out?


----------



## *MAGIC*

davidrogers190 said:


> how much are tickets? Or are they sold out?


Not sold out and available on the day at the gate:

http://www.edition38.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=248679

Robbie


----------



## k10lbe

Robbie , is it still ok to have a chat regarding a dual action, plan on getting one so any help/guidance will be greatful, I'll bring a beer over


----------



## DaveDesign

Will be there Sat morning to clean 2x cars, will come and see you Robbie and Dom!


----------



## Dipesh

I'll be there! Can't wait!!!!!


----------



## Dodo Factory

See you there guys


----------



## *MAGIC*

k10lbe said:


> Robbie , is it still ok to have a chat regarding a dual action, plan on getting one so any help/guidance will be greatful, I'll bring a beer over


No problem at all :thumb:


----------



## *MAGIC*

DaveDesign said:


> Will be there Sat morning to clean 2x cars, will come and see you Robbie and Dom!


Be good to meet you :thumb:

Robbie


----------



## *MAGIC*

Leaving shortly.

See you there. :wave:

Robbie


----------



## RichieLee

Are any traders there Sunday? I'll be there so it'd be nice to finally meet some of you guys and possibly pick up some more detailing gear


----------



## Detail My Ride

Just got in. Great show, some seriously nice stuff on display, and of course, finished the day off with a 'Barack O Ribs'. What more could you want? 



RichieLee said:


> Are any traders there Sunday? I'll be there so it'd be nice to finally meet some of you guys and possibly pick up some more detailing gear


Dom and PJ at Dodo Juice, Alex and Alex at Elite etc etc, you have a few to choose from.


----------



## *MAGIC*

Just got in from the weekend.
Great show I will post up the pics tomorrow.

Robbie


----------



## EastUpperGooner

^^^^^^^^^^

I saw you in your van on the M1, I was on the way back from trax.


----------



## *MAGIC*

EastUpperGooner said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^
> 
> I saw you in your van on the M1, I was on the way back from trax.


:thumb:


----------



## DaveDesign

Had a walk around on Sat, saw the van but not you!


----------



## RandomlySet

nice to meet Dom & PJ again. Wasn't sure if you'd remember me from Inters! Also met alex, and spent money at his stand lol.... 

Cracking weekend


----------



## Dodo Factory

Yeah, we remember, always good to see you and other familiar faces  Think pj was looking after you more this time though.


----------



## RandomlySet

ha ha, top lad.... both of you are actually 

Can't wait for a t-shirt

edit: got the sticker on the petrol flap


----------



## badly_dubbed

cracking weekend 

saw the dodo & Elite stalls but just browsed as id end up blowing money :lol:

saw robbies van up near the Blingo 

and had a good chat with mat (sorry i was mashed dude) :lol:


----------



## Gandi

I saw the dodo Van parked up in the Upton Way Travelodge, although i was going to trax not E38


----------



## RandomlySet

badly_dubbed said:


> cracking weekend
> 
> saw the dodo & Elite stalls but just browsed as id end up blowing money :lol:
> 
> saw robbies van up near the Blingo
> 
> and had a good chat with mat (sorry i was mashed dude) :lol:


mashed! you fitted the scottish stereotype perfectly! lol

Never did get to try BOS


----------



## Dodo Factory

Gandi said:


> I saw the dodo Van parked up in the Upton Way Travelodge, although i was going to trax not E38


We had the presidential suite.


----------



## Gandi

Dodo Factory said:


> We had the presidential suite.


As long as you were not under my room youd have been fine lol


----------



## RandomlySet

can't believe you didn't camp!


----------



## Dodo Factory

Gandi said:


> As long as you were not under my room youd have been fine lol


That sounds dodgy as anything? Did you let the bath overflow or were you just entertaining a lady from Brackley???!!!


----------



## RichieLee

Gaz W said:


> Just got in. Great show, some seriously nice stuff on display, and of course, finished the day off with a 'Barack O Ribs'. What more could you want?
> 
> Dom and PJ at Dodo Juice, Alex and Alex at Elite etc etc, you have a few to choose from.


Yeah, brilliant show. I was there and had a chat PJ and I think the other was Dom who gave me advice about using LP with a DA. I was the chinese dude towards the end of the show who bought a small bottle of BTBM but didn't quite have the cash to stump up for Supernatural. Was going to get a wookie but they disappeared again damn it! nevermind better luck next time. Cheers for the advice fellas, it was good to finally meet some of you cant wait to try BTBM out :thumb:


----------



## EliteCarCare

Dodo Factory said:


> We had the honeymoon suite.


Is that why PJ was smiling so much on Sunday?!


----------



## Gandi

Dodo Factory said:


> That sounds dodgy as anything? Did you let the bath overflow or were you just entertaining a lady from Brackley???!!!


There was 4 in our room, but we thought that some of our pals where under us so we made a bit of noise lol


----------



## Aimez

Bought my first tub of Dodo Juice at Edition as it was a bit cheaper, got some purple haze gonna try it out on Saturday, so many stands selling Dodo Juice!


----------



## Elliott19864

Deliberately only took £20 with me from the car so I didn't spend anything. Just £5 on some German applicators from Elite


----------



## Aimez

I have spent enough on cleaning products this year but waited to buy some wax at the show, normally have to pay postage on practically everything I buy as can't find them in the shops so this was good. Can't wait to try it out tomorrow!


----------



## RedCloudMC

I know this is an old thread but am at home sick so...bored...and reading through all the threads I've missed (bored or sad? You decide...)

I wish I'd taken the Anniversary GTI to Edition 38. I took it to VW Action instead...BIG mistake. Awful show and they didn't even know what my car was! Quality judges....The fact I have the letters/numbers 25 ANV in the number plate might have at least given a clue?!

Ho hum! Edition 38 next year....

Cheers :thumb:


----------

